# Jerking on slow acceleration cranking no start



## Bursin5 (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a Nissan Rogue 2013. Recently after the car heats up or I've been driving it for a while when I come to a stop light and start to accelerate slow it'll start jerking have to press the gas pedal for it to stop doing that. Also recently, again after I've been driving it a while I'll stop at a gas station and turn it off when I go to start it back up it'll crank lights will come on everything normal but it will not start. I have to wait 30 to 45 minutes before it'll start again. This is the third day in a row it's happening. Does anyone have any ideas??


----------

